# Can't change my password.



## Kai Grieb (Apr 22, 2018)

So I requested a new password because my old one was easily forgotten, but the new one is just a string of numbers. Not much better. I tried to change it, but, when I key in my new password of choice in the change password screen and confirm it, it seems not to get the point of it all, and just spits this back at me: 

"The password you have entered does not match your current one. Please press the back button, enter the correct details and try again. Don't forget that the password is case sensitive. Forgotten your password? Click here!"

I'm not trying to put in my old password, machine! That's why I want to change it!

Some help would be appreciated, please.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2018)

You have to enter your *current* password to change it. That will be the string of numbers you mentioned, which it was just changed to.


----------



## Kai Grieb (Apr 22, 2018)

Really? Because I put that in, and it got to a screen that said "enter NEW password." and "Confirm NEW password". Weird...


----------



## Kai Grieb (Apr 22, 2018)

Morrus said:


> You have to enter your *current* password to change it. That will be the string of numbers you mentioned, which it was just changed to.




Really? Because I put that in, and it got to a screen that said "enter NEW password." and "Confirm NEW password". Weird...


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 22, 2018)

Typically change password screens have three boxes.  1. old password.  This is where the string of numbers it gives you would go.  2. new password.  That's where the one you want to now create goes. 3. confirm new password. Pretty self-evident.


----------



## Kai Grieb (Apr 22, 2018)

Maxperson said:


> Typically change password screens have three boxes.  1. old password.  This is where the string of numbers it gives you would go.  2. new password.  That's where the one you want to now create goes. 3. confirm new password. Pretty self-evident.







Where? There's no third field.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 22, 2018)

No idea as I've never tried here.  That's just how it's typically done.  Typical being the operative word.   It seems that this site does things differently, so I'll leave it to [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] to help you out further.


----------



## Kai Grieb (Apr 23, 2018)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 24, 2018)

Kai Grieb said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]




You don't need to tag me. I've posted in the thread; I'm aware of it.

This is what the screen looks like. I can't for the life of me figure out why you'd be seeing something completely different:


----------

